# Encoded request cannot be empty



## santhosh_chen (Sep 23, 2009)

hi,

i am using gwt1.5,struts2,spring and hibernate. and also using the NTLM filter for filtering



i am getting following error.


the problem is IN fire fox it's working very well but in IE am getting the following exception



ERROR org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.[Catalina].[localhost].[/project name] - Exception while dispatching incoming RPC call java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: encodedRequest cannot be empty" .


tell me idea please Need Help :wave:


----------



## santhosh_chen (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

Any updates for this problem am still facing this problem with IE.. here are my stacktrace
<Error> <ServletContext-/PersonalePianoFerie> <vm11sv17> <serverDP1> <[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '8' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'> <<anonymous>> <> <> <1257246017406> <000000> <Exception while dispatching incoming RPC call
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: encodedRequest cannot be empty
at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RPC.decodeRequest(RPC.java:226)
at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RPC.decodeRequest(RPC.java:164)
at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RPC.decodeRequest(RPC.java:121)
at com.googlcode.strut2gwtplugin.interceptor.GWTServlet.processCall(GWTServlet.java:86)
at com.google.gwt.user.server.rpc.RemoteServiceServlet.doPost(RemoteServiceServlet.java:86)
at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:763)
at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:856)
at com.googlcode.strut2gwtplugin.interceptor.GWTInterceptor.intercept(GWTInterceptor.java:49)
at com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation$2.doProfiling(DefaultActionInvocation.java:224)
at com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation$2.doProfiling(DefaultActionInvocation.java:223)
at com.opensymphony.xwork2.util.profiling.UtilTimerStack.profile(UtilTimerStack.java:455)
at com.opensymphony.xwork2.DefaultActionInvocation.invoke(DefaultActionInvocation.java:221)
at org.apache.struts2.impl.StrutsActionProxy.execute(StrutsActionProxy.java:50)
at org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.Dispatcher.serviceAction(Dispatcher.java:504)
at org.apache.struts2.dispatcher.FilterDispatcher.doFilter(FilterDispatcher.java:421)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.FilterChainImpl.doFilter(FilterChainImpl.java:42)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.RequestDispatcherImpl.invokeServlet(RequestDispatcherImpl.java:531)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.RequestDispatcherImpl.forward(RequestDispatcherImpl.java:266)
at it.sella.pf.filter.PianoFilter.doFilter(Unknown Source)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.FilterChainImpl.doFilter(FilterChainImpl.java:42)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext$ServletInvocationAction.run(WebAppServletContext.java:3242)
at weblogic.security.acl.internal.AuthenticatedSubject.doAs(AuthenticatedSubject.java:321)
at weblogic.security.service.SecurityManager.runAs(SecurityManager.java:121)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext.securedExecute(WebAppServletContext.java:2010)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.WebAppServletContext.execute(WebAppServletContext.java:1916)
at weblogic.servlet.internal.ServletRequestImpl.run(ServletRequestImpl.java:1366)
at weblogic.work.ExecuteThread.execute(ExecuteThread.java:209)
at weblogic.work.ExecuteThread.run(ExecuteThread.java:181)>


----------

